# A Dog At The Rv Park.......



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

he and his sibling were from husky save program in Dayton , Wa.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

He is beautiful...

Looks like he should be wearing a sign around his neck that says "Got Snow?"


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I think the dog is saying AWWWWWW I just love those pink glasses


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Where is the link, I can't find it. James


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> he and his sibling were from husky save program in Dayton , Wa.


you were wearing your pink CAMPING glasses weren't you. The dog looks confused about the picture taker, hmm, my parents don't have glasses like those.







I love those eyes they have.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very pretty dog
We used to have a Red & White one

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> Where is the link, I can't find it. James


so you not see the picture? if not, I can pm it to you.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> he and his sibling were from husky save program in Dayton , Wa.


you were wearing your pink CAMPING glasses weren't you. The dog looks confused about the picture taker, hmm, my parents don't have glasses like those.







I love those eyes they have.
[/quote]
Yes, it's true, not all dogs have cool mom's. But then, not all mom's have cool dogs!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I was in a husky program when I was a kid. Maybe that was just the department I had to shop in.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> he and his sibling were from husky save program in Dayton , Wa.


you were wearing your pink CAMPING glasses weren't you. The dog looks confused about the picture taker, hmm, my parents don't have glasses like those.







I love those eyes they have.
[/quote]
Yes, it's true, not all dogs have cool mom's. But then, not all mom's have cool dogs!
















[/quote]










HEIDI


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> he and his sibling were from husky save program in Dayton , Wa.


you were wearing your pink CAMPING glasses weren't you. The dog looks confused about the picture taker, hmm, my parents don't have glasses like those.







I love those eyes they have.
[/quote]
Yes, it's true, not all dogs have cool mom's. But then, not all mom's have cool dogs!
















[/quote]










HEIDI
[/quote]

x2 LMAO

Thor


----------

